# Thanks for the help



## Unidumper (Apr 11, 2006)

With the information you have collectively provided in this forum I have successfully built a bottle tumbler and have begun the process of making the cool bottles in my collection something special.  Here is the first bottle I polished.  It's a Mexican Mustang Linament, common but polished is a thing of beauty!  So my hat's off to all who offer their knowledge and experience on this site.


----------



## Unidumper (Apr 11, 2006)

After the cleaning


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 11, 2006)

Wahoo! Hats off to you! Congrats on your machine and that bottle , it looks greaaaaaat! [] Taz


----------



## capsoda (Apr 11, 2006)

Very good job Steve.


----------

